# Beach diving spots around Destin??



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know about the St. Andrews Jettys and plan to dive them soon when everything re-opens. I am looking for beach dives from Pcola to panama city that me and my son can do. I do have a 17 foot cape horn and can bring it but I also like to just walk in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

There is a bunch of stuff just off the beaches in Walton County made specific for beach dives. 









Walton County artifical reefs - Walton Outdoors


For divers, snorkelers, and anglers seeking to explore artificial reefs off South Walton’s coastline, a welcomed addition to recreation is now established. South Walton Artificial Reed Association (SWARA) has deployed 15 artificial reef structures off the shorelines of the Gulf of Mexico in...




www.waltonoutdoors.com


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I've done the Walton county snorkeling reefs, definitely doable from the beach, we brought our gear in a kayak but it's not necessary, good coverage with plenty of smaller fish and an occasional stingray or cruising shark, it's fun until the 50 snorkelers start showing up off a dive boat, pretty good idea of what's down there if you search Instagram 

If you really want to swim for it, the pump station outlet just south of crystal beach (Destin) is a good dive, usually plenty of octopus and a decent size redfish or two, this would be fun in a boat, or you could try the bay cones just south of the Destin Bridge


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will check them out.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

There are walk in sites at Ft Pickens jetties (currently closed), at Park West, just outside the National Seashore sound side, and at Park East, on the east end of Pcola Beach, Gulf side. All good.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Navarre beach has a turtle reef thats swimmable and i believe another snorkel reef nearby


----------

